# Found Tagged Pigeon Minneapolis/St. Paul



## beebreath (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello all, 

I'm posting as I have a contained banded pigeon in my possession & I'm not certain what to do with him. The band on this bird does not have the AU or any of the other organization codes printed on it. *I just double checked and it reads exactly: *PF 8 90(though the ninety is printed perpendicular to the other information on the band) 785. *I assume this is fairly non-standard, considering it does not coincide with any of the racing pigeon band deciphering aides I've found online. *Given this, I'm unsure about the possibility of finding this bird's owner.

He does have a slight abnormality about his left eye, but it doesn't look like a fresh injury. * However, I am led to believe it is causing considerable blindness in that eye as he bumps into things while walking & doesn't react to things approaching from that side. *He'd been milling about persistently in the parking lot near my work for nearly five days before I got a handle on him & could properly read his tag. *So, to some extent he's been managing "in the wild". *Though, in my opinion he's got an unhealthy lack of fear of people. *I'd hate for him to end up in the hands of a particularly unkind individual.

Any help or suggestions you can provide are very much appreciated. I am in Minneapolis, MN 55407. If the bird's owner cannot be found, I am ill equipped to try to care for this bird personally. If there is someone in the area that is willing & able to take on this handicapped pigeon, I would love to arrange that for him.

Many Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

beebreath said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm posting as I have a contained banded pigeon in my possession & I'm not certain what to do with him. The band on this bird does not have the AU or any of the other organization codes printed on it. *I just double checked and it reads exactly: *PF 8 90(though the ninety is printed perpendicular to the other information on the band) 785. *I assume this is fairly non-standard, considering it does not coincide with any of the racing pigeon band deciphering aides I've found online. *Given this, I'm unsure about the possibility of finding this bird's owner.
> 
> ...


Hi Melissa, and thanks for caring about this pigeon. If you are unable to find the owner of the bird with assistance from this site, I am sure that someone can help you place the bird. I'm pretty sure that there are members on this forum that are in your area.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow this is an old pigeon.. not sure what PF means.. the 8 is the size..8mm the 90 is the year he was hatched..he is 21 years old!..the last number is just a number.. the only thing I came up with which is a stretch is it could mean pennsacola Florida..and here is why..that is if what your seeing is def a P AND AN F..


"43) The following serial and register numbers have been adopted by the U.S.N.R.F. for pigeon bands to be used on all pigeons at the different Naval Air Stations in the U.S.A., and it is requested that all attendants become familiar with same in order to locate immediately the proper headquarters for stray messages.
Serial Number Loft Designation Letter Location of Loft 
N.A.S. 18....................P.F. Pensacola, Florida 
N.A.S. 18....................H.R. Hampton Roads, Va. 
N.A.S. 18....................S.D. San Diego, Cal. 
N.A.S. 18....................M.F. Miami, Florida 
N.A.S. 18....................K.W. Key West, Florida 
N.A.S. 18....................C.M. Cape May, N.J. 
N.A.S. 18..................M.L.I. Montauk, L.I., N.Y. 
N.A.S. 18..................R.L.I. Rockaway, L.I., N.Y. 
N.A.S. 18....................C.H. Chatham, Mass. 
N.A.S. 18....................B.S. Bay Shore, L.I., N.Y. "


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I think that "90" is being read upside down and is actually "06" which would make the bird five, not 21.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I think that "90" is being read upside down and is actually "06" which would make the bird five, not 21.


ahhh things like that can happen.. the 0 which we know is there should be on top of the "9" when sidways..if it is a 6 it would be on the bottom of the 6.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

When you read the year, the PF should be above the number, not below it. So in other words, the number is facing the right. Might help.


----------

